# crossbow string



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

The factory string on my SZ350 Stryker crossbow is 26 strands of 452x. For you stringmakers if you were going to make a replacement string for this bow what material and how many strands would you use? The few people I have talked to who should know said that either D97 or B50 would be the best material and that the D97 should be used at 75% of strands that the 452x is. What do you think?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

Dynaflight 97 is a good choice and is one that BCY recommends. If I remember correctly Dynaflight has a tensile strength of 120lbs. and I think 452x is around 75lbs. Either material will work fine, one is just smaller diameter than the other.


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm not familiar with cam groove sizing on most crossbows because I don't build a lot of strings for them but I would probably use a few more strands than 26 if I were using 452x. Most people use 24 on 70lb. bows so for a 150lb. crossbow I would probably add a few more, even though the factory string is 26. A little overkill never hurts! Seems like I built a string not to long ago for a crossbow and used 36 strands of 452x.


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I use 40 strands of 452x or 32 strands of 8125


----------



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

BCY suggests 26-28 strands of Dynaflite.I was just concerned about the bundle being to large. Is there a chart or something that shows relative diameters for the common string materials?


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

If BCY suggests 26-28 then that's what I'd use. Should be fine! I think when I called about using 452x for crossbows they suggested 32-36 and I think I built a 28 strand dynaflight string for a crossbow a few months back.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

I build quite a few crossbows strings I use d97 at 28 strands and the same for B55 for the older ones. Works well and I have had no issues. 



Hutch


----------



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for the help. Yeah I didn't want to use 452x cause I was told it was too "hard" for a crossbow, no shock absorption properties I guess. I'm new at the string building game and I appreciate ya'lls help. I will try the dynaflite at 28 strands and see how that works out-don't want to push the safety envelope.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

The stryker is an oddball and does use 452x for material. Other then that we generally use D97, Dacron, Force 10 or 8190 for crossbow strings


----------

